# Cabinets Strong Enough For Granite?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How many cabinets make up the back bar? What are the sides made of?


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, what are they made out of? In any event, I would be surprised if they couldn't hold the weight of the granite. Those slabs weight around 18 lbs/sqft. If a single cabinet is, say 2' x 3', that's 6 sq ft and the weight of the supported slab would be 108 lbs. The avergae guy weighs around 200 lbs. It's hard to imagine a guy sitting on a cabinet and having it collapse. Plus, I can't imagine that any manufacturer would sell cabinets so under designed that they could only bear the weight of laminate.

That's how I see it anyhow.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Even the least inexpensive cabinets I have ever seen are capable of supporting granite tops.


----------



## ThatDaveGuy (Dec 31, 2010)

Wireless nailed it, it is not the weight, it is the weight/sq ft, and there are a lot of things in your house with more than granite tops (think a full water heater or a fridge). As long as there are not any unsupported spans the granite will be fine.


----------



## DTproject (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for your input- After talking to the cabinet/kitchen dept at Home Depot we feel confident that the granite will be fine but I think we will do some simple reinforcements just to be sure. 
Sorry I posted and then disappeared, but the weekend is valuable time to get this project moving so no time for the computer or to answer the questions in re: to my question ....The face of the cabinets are Oak, but there is some particle board and that was what I was concerned about. 

Thanks to all who responded... this is a great site!


----------

